# AMC+ now has a stand-alone subscription and app



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

AMC+ is now offering their service directly. There are apps for AppleTV, Roku and FireTV, possibly other boxes also. Cost is $8.99 if you pay monthly or less than $60/year for the annual. Note the annual deal is only for direct subscriptions.

AMC+ offers AMC, BBCA, IFC, Sundance and Shudder content as well as live feeds.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah I tried to sign up for that yesterday. It created the account but I never got the activation email and it still won't let me login and it wouldn't accept 3 different credit cards.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> Yeah I tried to sign up for that yesterday. It created the account but I never got the activation email and it still won't let me login and it wouldn't accept 3 different credit cards.


I just signed up today and had no issues. Got an email welcoming me to it, no actual activation email was sent but the app works fairly well on both the AppleTV and FireTV Cube. Oddly the app just asks for email and then the 'code' it puts on the screen, no password in that process.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

OK tried it again and it worked today.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

On the AppleTV the app works fine but does not track show/episodes in ‘up next’ strip of AppleTV+. That is a very big missing functionality IMO.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i have AMC+ though Apple TV, can i just sign in the stand alone app? thanks


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

lacubs said:


> i have AMC+ though Apple TV, can i just sign in the stand alone app? thanks


No, the only way to use the app is if you do a subscription direct with AMC+.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> On the AppleTV the app works fine but does not track show/episodes in 'up next' strip of AppleTV+. That is a very big missing functionality IMO.


I also have trouble fast forwarding on the AppleTV. When it does work it doesn't display the time you're moving to and leaves a lot of guesswork.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> On the AppleTV the app works fine but does not track show/episodes in 'up next' strip of AppleTV+. That is a very big missing functionality IMO.


I watched Kevin Can F*** Himself last weekend and it was putting the next episode in Up Next for me. I wasn't subscribed to AMC+ yet and had to watch commercials but I don't think that would make a difference in Up Next.



mws192 said:


> I also have trouble fast forwarding on the AppleTV. When it does work it doesn't display the time you're moving to and leaves a lot of guesswork.


Also not seeing any issues with FF on the Apple TV box. It shows the time display for me too.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> I watched Kevin Can F*** Himself last weekend and it was putting the next episode in Up Next for me. I wasn't subscribed to AMC+ yet and had to watch commercials but I don't think that would make a difference in Up Next.
> 
> Also not seeing any issues with FF on the Apple TV box. It shows the time display for me too.


If you were using the AMC (non-plus) app to watch that show, it would show up in 'up next'. The AMC app is 'connected', the AMC+ app is not.

I submitted a feature request to AMC+ to add that functionality.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh OK. I didn't know there was an AMC+ app.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> Oh OK. I didn't know there was an AMC+ app.


There wasn't until a few days ago.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> There wasn't until a few days ago.


Can you use your AMC+ login on the regular AMC app and still get the + content ad free?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> Can you use your AMC+ login on the regular AMC app and still get the + content ad free?


I don't think so, the AMC app doesn't seem to have a no ad level at all and the login supposedly is not shared between the two apps.

There are actually products involved with AMC.
AMC - which is the TVE app for those that have AMC with their cable/sat/live streaming service.
AMC+ - which is a standalone service if you sub from them directly, and as a 'channel' if you sub via another provider like Amazon Prime or AppleTV.
AMC Premier - I know it exists but have never looked at it so I'm not quite sure where or what it offers.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

You can only get AMC Premiere through a cable, sat, or streaming provider. I think it is $6.99 per month if you get it through DirecTV.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

An annual cost of $60/year isn't too bad, if you are a big fan of AMC content. I think the month-by-month cost is a little high, but I guess if you were just up for binging a season in a month, that works too! The glory of streaming, you can do it on your terms.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> You can only get AMC Premiere through a cable, sat, or streaming provider. I think it is $6.99 per month if you get it through DirecTV.


Since AMC+ includes everything that AMC Premiere has, plus a lot more, for about the same price, my guess is that they'll phase out AMC Premiere, which they're no longer actively marketing. Kinda like the old HBO Now vs. HBO Max.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The downside of the AMC+ app is that it isn’t available for AndroidTV yet. There is an iOS version of the app but it doesn’t support Chromecast or AirPlay. The Android version for phones and tablets just comes up to the splash screen and never actually works, or at least that’s what it does on my Moto phone.


----------

